
Ask HN: How would you apply startup lessons to a solo musical career? - helloiloveyou
As the title says.<p>You are a singer and guitarrist that makes it&#x27;s own songs. 
You play guitar better than how you sing, but you don&#x27;t sing bad.<p>Do you apply the lean startup and put out a song on spotify as soon as possible? 
or do you do something else? 
How would you translate paul graham&#x27;s essays into a music career?
======
simplecto
Start here: [https://www.donpassman.com/](https://www.donpassman.com/)

This is the bible of business in music industry.

Then study the business-end from Taylor Swift to Tycho to Post Malone and Sean
Mendez. Oh, and especially Lil Nas X and what he did.

I would say there are a lot of lean ideas playing out in the music industry
across genres -- you just need to translate what they are doing to how Eric
Reis might do it :-)

